# [OT] film relativi al mondo dell'informatica

## micron

Sono sempre stato appossionato di film, e dopo che ho iniziato ad interessarmi di pc, ho cercato quei film che parlano dei pc e dell'informatica in generale.

Vorrei fare un elenco dei film che conosco, sperando che voi ne conosciate molti altri ancora  :Laughing: 

Movies:

-SYNAPSE: pericolo in rete

-Matrix (1,2,3)

-Hakers

-Hackers 2: Operation downtime

-I pirati di silicon valley

-Tron

-The net, intrappolata nella rete

-Wargames

-Codice swordfish

-Jhonny Mnemonic

-Revolution OS (è usicto da poco in italiano)

-Il tagliaerbe 1

-Il tagliaerbe 2

-Nirvana

-Freedom Downtime (attualmente solo in inglese)

-S1mone

Anime:

-Ghost in the shell

-Serial experiment Lain

-Hack sign

come vedete la lista non è molto lunga...  :Sad: 

A voi il compito di allungarla!!  :Wink: 

[EDIT 03/05/04 micron]aggiunti altri film alla lista [/EDIT]

----------

## teknux

darei un rene per poter rivedere wargames... saranno circa 18 anni che non lo vedo   :Rolling Eyes: 

quel film contribuì (assieme ai "laboratori di ricerca" in mazinga & serie robotiche varie... smontai ogni giocattolo elettronico...) alla mia fissa per i computer    :Laughing: 

altri film oltre a quelli in lista non ne ricordo, anzi mi mancano da vederne alcuni pur conoscendo il titolo (synapse è da paura)...

zalut,

tek

----------

## micron

 *teknux wrote:*   

> (synapse è da paura)
> 
> tek

 

Concordo, anche perchè viene affrontato il tema dell'open-source  :Shocked: 

Ti consiglio di vedere Tron, un vero capolavoro! Pensa che l'ha fatto la Walt Disney secoli fa!!

----------

## teknux

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo, anche perchè viene affrontato il tema dell'open-source 
> 
> 

 

e soprattutto è un po' più inserito in un contesto reale, prima di lui solo wargames, tra quelli che ho visto, è stato così vicino alla realtà. certo synapse cala un po' sul finale con quella storia della trasmissione via satellite e di quel coding in tempo reale come fosse una segretaria sotto dettatura, ma è certamente da vedere. poi tutte quelle belle allusioni a zio Bill diventa imperdibile! durante il film immaginavo che quello fosse davvero Gate$ anche fisicamente!  :Wink: 

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti consiglio di vedere Tron, un vero capolavoro! Pensa che l'ha fatto la Walt Disney secoli fa!!

 

già! quello è uno dei pochi film in lista che non ho mai visto, ne sono curioso da anni! che l'ha fatto la "mafia disney" non la sapevo, ma neanche mi stupisce sono sempre stati all'avanguardia, nel bene e nel male   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

Curiosità: sapete che il titolo originale di "Synapse" è "Antitrust"?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## siggy

 *Quote:*   

> Curiosità: sapete che il titolo originale di "Synapse" è "Antitrust"?

 

A quanto avevo sentito erano due film diversi, ma non ne sono sicuro.

 *Quote:*   

> Hakers 

 

E sopratutto Hackers 2 (la biografia di Kevin) ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *siggy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Curiosità: sapete che il titolo originale di "Synapse" è "Antitrust"? 
> 
> A quanto avevo sentito erano due film diversi, ma non ne sono sicuro.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hakers  
> ...

 

Hackers 2 é il titolo in italiano: quello originale é codiece vattelapesca... tipo blackhawk.... boh...

Coda, che non é che abbia dato tutto 'sto contibuto  :Wink: 

----------

## Yans

Revolution OS non e proprio un film, e più che altro un documentario molto ben fatto l'ho preso proprio l'altro ieri   :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Hackers 2 é il titolo in italiano: quello originale é codiece vattelapesca... tipo blackhawk.... boh...

 

Non è che lo confondi con Codice Swordfish? (Quello con Travolta)

----------

## bld

 *teknux wrote:*   

> darei un rene per poter rivedere wargames... saranno circa 18 anni che non lo vedo  
> 
> quel film contribuì (assieme ai "laboratori di ricerca" in mazinga & serie robotiche varie... smontai ogni giocattolo elettronico...) alla mia fissa per i computer   
> 
> altri film oltre a quelli in lista non ne ricordo, anzi mi mancano da vederne alcuni pur conoscendo il titolo (synapse è da paura)...
> ...

 

Credo che si trova in giro per la rete.. forse non in dvd ma in altri formati.. se ti serve msg me  :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

 *bld wrote:*   

> Credo che si trova in giro per la rete.. forse non in dvd ma in altri formati.. se ti serve msg me 

 

divx su opennap

ne vedo 55, in italiano

```
emerge lopster
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## micron

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Hackers 2 é il titolo in italiano: quello originale é codiece vattelapesca... tipo blackhawk.... boh...

 

Confermo, Hackers 2 parla di Kevin Mitnick.

Sei sicuro che esista una versione italiana del film? Io l'avevo trovato solo in inglese e, da quanto mi ricordo, il titolo originale era proprio "Hackers 2".

PS: alcuni amici mi hanno consigliato di vedere "il tagliaerbe", nessuno di voi l'ha visto?

----------

## siggy

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro che esista una versione italiana del film? Io l'avevo trovato solo in inglese e, da quanto mi ricordo, il titolo originale era proprio "Hackers 2". 

 

Si, esiste anche in italiano. Il titolo vero e proprio è : 

Hackers 2: Takedown 

Per controlli di questo tipo consiglio sempre www.imdb.com

 *Quote:*   

> PS: alcuni amici mi hanno consigliato di vedere "il tagliaerbe", nessuno di voi l'ha visto?

 

Si, c'è ne sono 2 :

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0104692/

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0116839/

Il film si basa sul concettto di realtà virtuale..

----------

## shev

Bhe, se vi accontentate di realtà virtuale come strettamente collegata all'informatica allora ci sono anche altri film, come "il tredicesimo piano" e un altro di cui mi sfugge il nome. Cmq più o meno i titoli che girano sono quelli che già avete detto. Il tagliaerbe è un altro film del genere, carino ma nulla di trascendentale... (c'è anche il tagliaerbe 2)

Consiglio inoltre, per la serie "anime", "Ghost in the shell", imho è molto carino e interessante (pare si stai girando, o sia già stato girato, anche il seguito). Ovviamente sempre a sfondo informatico.

/me che questi film li ha visti TUTTI  :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

 *siggy wrote:*   

> Per controlli di questo tipo consiglio sempre www.imdb.com
> 
>  *Quote:*   PS: alcuni amici mi hanno consigliato di vedere "il tagliaerbe", nessuno di voi l'ha visto? 
> 
> Si, c'è ne sono 2 :
> ...

 

A giudicare dalla trama potrebbe essere carino, lo cercherò  :Wink: 

Bello anche il sito delle recensioni!

----------

## Wave2184

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Hackers 2 é il titolo in italiano: quello originale é codiece vattelapesca... tipo blackhawk.... boh... 
> 
> Non è che lo confondi con Codice Swordfish? (Quello con Travolta)

 

no il titolo originale è Hacker 2 Operation Takedown...l'ho scaricato da poco......adesso me li scarico tutti......  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## innovatel

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ... tipo blackhawk.... 

 

ehm ... black hawn down è il mio film prefrito ... e tratta una battaglia combattuta a mogadisho dagli americani il 3 ottobre 1993

ti riporto la trama ed il giudizio mio che ho scritto sul blog tempo fà

```

Black Hawk Down

"Nel 1993, un gruppo di Ranger americani e soldati della Delta Force viene inviato in Somalia per una missione che ha come obiettivo la cattura di un violento signore della guerra, responsabile di aver fatto morire di fame centinaia di migliaia di Somali. La missione volge rapidamente al peggio e i soldati americani si ritrovano accerchiati dai nemici e costretti a lottare per la propria vita"

Quetso è uno dei tre dvd che sabato mi sono comprato. Non c'è che dire: davvero un ottimo film. Ieri sera l'ho rivisto con i miei genitori a casa. Per loro era la prima volta che lo vedevano. Mia mamma non l'ha apprezzato molto in quanto alla fine ha detto:"E' un bel film nel suo genere, ma è troppo violento!". Mio papà invece la pensa come me:"Il film è fatto davvero bene e la violenza è motivata in quanto il film segue i soldati lungo la missione"

Sta mattina mi son letto il volantino che sta dentro la confezione del dvd. Sapete che ho scoperto? Ho trovato il titolo del libro al quale si ispira il film. Molto bene, si vola a comprarlo.

Peccato che oggi devo riportare il DVD indietro dove l'ho comprato. Durante la riproduzione a volte si inceppa e salta dei secondi e ciò non mi piace per nulla.

```

----------

## Sparker

 *siggy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Curiosità: sapete che il titolo originale di "Synapse" è "Antitrust"? 
> 
> A quanto avevo sentito erano due film diversi, ma non ne sono sicuro.
> 
> 

 

Mi pare sia proprio lui:

http://www.mediacircus.net/antitrust.html

----------

## codadilupo

allora: mi son confuso: il titolo originale era proprio hackers 2: Operazione Takedown* , ma non c'entrava nulla con il primo, se non ho capito male. Chiamarlo Hackers 2 era il solito trucco commerciale, o, almeno, cosi' dicono su enkeywebsite ----> 

 *Quote:*   

> Preciso che non c'entra nulla con quello della jolie, il nome hackers 2 credo non ci sia neppure nella versione originale, mi pare ci sia solo in quella italiana per motivi "commerciali".
> 
> Questa è una storia "vera" (+ o -) di un personaggio vero che è Kevin Mitnick, uno dei + famosi hackers della storia, arrestato, condannato e liberato poco tempo fa. Il suo arresto ha dato il via a una serie di movimenti a favore della sua liberazione di cui c'è un accenno piccolo alla fine del film.
> 
> Avevo la versione in inglese, non ho mai preso quella in Ita per via dell'audio vhs, non sapevo dovesse uscire il dvd, a questo punto aspetto un pò sperando in un rip...oppure me lo comprerò.
> ...

 

ad ogni modo, confermo che c'e' in italiano, visto che io ce l'ho  :Wink: 

* dai innovatel, black hawk down, operazione take down... siamo li': mica é colpa mia se gli americani c'han poca fantasia coi nomi  :Wink: Last edited by codadilupo on Sun Nov 09, 2003 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bhe, se vi accontentate di realtà virtuale come strettamente collegata all'informatica allora ci sono anche altri film, come "il tredicesimo piano" e un altro di cui mi sfugge il nome. Cmq più o meno i titoli che girano sono quelli che già avete detto. Il tagliaerbe è un altro film del genere, carino ma nulla di trascendentale... (c'è anche il tagliaerbe 2)
> 
> Consiglio inoltre, per la serie "anime", "Ghost in the shell", imho è molto carino e interessante (pare si stai girando, o sia già stato girato, anche il seguito). Ovviamente sempre a sfondo informatico.
> 
> /me che questi film li ha visti TUTTI 

 

beh... se proprio vogliamo mettere c'è anche "S1M0NE" film con Al Pacino uscito recentemente in videoteca  :Wink: 

apparte Ghost In The Shell nn ricordo altri anime che parlano di informatica in senso stretto... mah...

----------

## micron

Per quanto riguarda gli anime non sono da dimenticare:

-) Serial experiment Lain (non l'ho mai visto ma pare proprio incentrato sulla rete)

-) hack sign: si trova solo in giappo sottotitolato in ita, parla di alcuni ragazi che giocano ad una specie di evoluzione di Ultima online. ci sono un po' di idee carine ma non l'ho visto tutto

----------

## DuDe

Ma nessuno ha citato i pirati di silicon valley? racconta in maniera non troppo romanzata come sono nate aplle e microsoft, e come la microsoft rubo' il codice per er finester e da' una idea di come sia Steve jobs, per la cronaca wozniak non fa' piu' coppia con jobs ma forte dei soldi accumulati si impegna ad informatizzare le scuole piu' disagiate di los angeles tra le altre cose nel film si accenna pure a captain crunch che per i piu' giovani, era una nota marca di cereali che regalava un fischietto e con tale fischietto si riusciva a telefonare a gratis poiche' produceva una nota d una frequenza tale che la centrale telefonica ti dava la linea, da questo fischietto si ricavarono le blue box scatole blu appunto le quali attarvesro l'elettronica producevano tale notA!

----------

## teknux

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che si trova in giro per la rete.. forse non in dvd ma in altri formati.. se ti serve msg me 

 

si immagino, in realtà non ho neanche provato, perchè la mia adsl a traffico mi manderebbe in rovina. appena mi scrollo la pigrizia cambio contratto (è da settembre che dovrei mandare il fax alla tiscali...)

grazie dell'aiuto  :Wink: 

@xlyz:

già ce l'ho lopster, ma per i motivi di cui sopra evito download troppo grandi...

@DuDe:

il film che hai citato c'è nella lista di micron  :Smile:  personalmente non l'ho ancora visto, ma so che esiste  :Wink: 

infine una curiosità:

un paio di anni fa fecero un film verso le 2 di notte che se non sbaglio si intitolava "hackers", tra gli attori c'era anche il "sick boy" di trainspotting. del film vidi solo l'ultima mezz'ora, ma onestamente mi è sembrata una boiata enorme (tipo l'uso di termini dal gergo *hacker* in contesti senza il minimo senso, oppure le connessioni da cabina del telefono con monitor e tastiera ed altre amenità). per caso è il famoso film "hackers" di cui moltissimi parlano con tanto entusiasmo? tanto per sapere, in entrambe i casi lo affitterei per vederlo, tanto per capire quanto vale come film  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## micron

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Ma nessuno ha citato i pirati di silicon valley?

 

E' al quarto posto della lista  :Smile: 

Comunque hai fatto un bel riassunto, a un po' di gente sarà venuta voglia di vederlo!  :Wink: 

----------

## micron

 *teknux wrote:*   

> infine una curiosità:
> 
> un paio di anni fa fecero un film verso le 2 di notte che se non sbaglio si intitolava "hackers", tra gli attori c'era anche il "sick boy" di trainspotting. del film vidi solo l'ultima mezz'ora, ma onestamente mi è sembrata una boiata enorme (tipo l'uso di termini dal gergo *hacker* in contesti senza il minimo senso, oppure le connessioni da cabina del telefono con monitor e tastiera ed altre amenità). per caso è il famoso film "hackers" di cui moltissimi parlano con tanto entusiasmo? tanto per sapere, in entrambe i casi lo affitterei per vederlo, tanto per capire quanto vale come film 
> 
> saluti,
> ...

 

Il film è veramente una boiata! Fa tutto veramente pena: effetti speciali con cui viene rappresentata la realtà virtuale, i costumi (dovresti vedere come si vestono...  :Laughing: ), la trama,...

E' un film da vedere pensando di farsi due risate, senza badare troppo all'ignoranza con cui si usano i terimini hacker, virus,...

Pensa che l'attrice co-protagonista è una giovanissima Angelina Jolie!  :Cool: 

Gli altri parlano di un film che non ho mai visto, ma che dovrebbe essere molto più serio.

----------

## paolo

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> -SYNAPSE: pericolo in rete
> ...

 

Intanto aggiungerei anche "Il tagliaerbe" e "Il tagliaerbe 2" che o non ho visto o fa pena  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -SYNAPSE: pericolo in rete
> 
> -Matrix (1,2,3)
> ...

 

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Intanto aggiungerei anche "Il tagliaerbe" e "Il tagliaerbe 2"

 

mi sembra manchi all'appello Nirvana (gran bel film di Salvatores)...giusto per ricordarci  anche del "nostro" cinema

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infine una curiosità:
> 
> un paio di anni fa fecero un film verso le 2 di notte che se non sbaglio si intitolava "hackers"

 

Ricordi bene, si tratta proprio di "hackers", lo stesso citato anche in questo topic. Come film è veramente ridicolo, un'accozzaglia di errori e grossolanità che testimoniano la scarsa cura e preparazione del regista e dei suoi collaboratori. Soprattutto se si considera l'età del film: essendo girato nel '95, non si può dire che il tema trattato fosse sconosciuto o per "pochi eletti"... classico film che si guarda per curiosità (il titolo non si può negare che attiri l'attenzione degli appassionati), la secoda volta cambi canale.

Concordo infine con chi ha apprezzato "Pirati di Silicon Valley", un ottimo film/documentario su alcune delle pagine più note della storia informatica (seppur con alcune imprecisioni, si lascia vedere).

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Concordo infine con chi ha apprezzato "Pirati di Silicon Valley", un ottimo film/documentario su alcune delle pagine più note della storia informatica (seppur con alcune imprecisioni, si lascia vedere).

 

conmcordo sulla concordanza: anche se aggiungerei che più che un film, é un documentario di incensamento della *scaltrezza* imprenditoriale di mr gates  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## maur8

Ricorderei anche "I signori della truffa" che non è proprio informatico ma molto 'tecnologico'! Tra i film citati vorrei rivedere tanto Tron che ho visto secoli fa da bambino...

Ciao,

Maur8.

----------

## micron

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Ricorderei anche "I signori della truffa" che non è proprio informatico ma molto 'tecnologico'! 

 

Mi sono letto una recensione, corro a cercarlo  :Cool: 

----------

## JokerMaN

@SpaceRabbit: Grazie per aver citato Nirvana, mancava all'appello.

chi di voi ha letto Neuromancer di W. Gibson, non può non concordare nel fatto che sia Nirvana, Jonnhy Mnemonic (è tratto da un suo racconto) e tanti altri sono perfettamente in linea...

su hackers, nessun dubbio che sia una boiata, ma riprende anche lui molti punti relativi a gibson. certo, è romanzato al massimo e la scena in cui scoprono la passwd "dio" è veramente patetica, ma la grafica simile a grattacieli per la realta virtuale si rifà molto a Gibson.

per chi non lo ha mai letto lo consiglio vivamente, è IL libro.

----------

## n3mo

...ottimo consiglio, per antipasto suggerisco la raccolta di racconti di Gibson, la notte che bruciammo Chrome, molto più affascinante di tanti film spazzatura infarciti di animazioni in 3d e termini fuori posto, tra i film che consiglierei di vedere riguardo all'argomento proposto: 2001 Odissea nello spazio....Hal9000 non dice niente a nessuno....

----------

## xlyz

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Ricorderei anche "I signori della truffa" che non è proprio informatico ma molto 'tecnologico'! Tra i film citati vorrei rivedere tanto Tron che ho visto secoli fa da bambino...

 

prova a cercare su internet. su certi "circuiti" trovi sempre qualche amatore che tiene a disposizione i titoli che non si trovano più nei canali ufficiali ...

----------

## Peach

riuppo un secondo questo thread perchè ho notato un film che mi mancava davvero all'appello...

Freedom Downtime (2001)

per chi nn l'avesse mai visto consiglio questo link...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0309614/

per chi l'avesse visto: esiste in italiano? lo si trova in qualche modo o devo per forza pigliarmelo in inglese? qualche commento?

----------

## micron

 *Peach wrote:*   

> riuppo un secondo questo thread perchè ho notato un film che mi mancava davvero all'appello...
> 
> Freedom Downtime (2001)
> 
> per chi nn l'avesse mai visto consiglio questo link...
> ...

 

Molto interessante!!

Non penso che esista una versione in italiano, ma a quanto pare sarà prodotta (con relativo dvd), guarda qui

----------

## Bengio

Quindi riassumendo:

	SYNAPSE: pericolo in rete

	Matrix 1-2-3

	Hakers 

	I pirati di silicon valley 

	Tron

	The net, intrappolata nella rete

	Wargames			[il verbo]

	Codice swordfish

	Jhonny Mnemonic

	Revolution OS

	Il tagliaerbe 1-2

	Nirvana

	Freedom Downtime (attualmente solo in inglese) 

	Hackers 2: Takedown

	Il tredicesimo piano

	S1M0NE

	I signori della truffa

	2001 Odissea nello spazio

	Ghost in the shell		[anime]

	Serial experiment Lain		[anime]

	hack sign				[anime]

Io inserirei nella lista anche Existenz. Nonostante non si vede una tastiera in tutto il film, quello che mi ha colpito e' l'idea che le interfaccie tra noi ed i computers si evolveranno in una maniera inaspettata!! Come film non e' un gran che' ma mi ha fatto riflettere. Ah dimenticavo, parla di VR.

A poco a poco la lista si allunga...

Bengio

----------

## t0mcat

incuriosito da ghost in the shell l'ho preso e visto, e devo dire che è carino ma poteva essere una grande opera.

all'inizio un po' lento, poi la trama si intreccia e diventa quasi avvincente, ma sul più bello finisce in maniera poco definita e frettolosa.

non sono esperto di anime ma per quanto riguarda i disegni mi sono piaciuti parecchio.

a proposito di quel filmetto con Angelina Jolie, Hackers, è una delle più grosse boiate che ho mai visto... (matrix 2, per fare un esempio a caso, pur essendo un film molto più fantascientifico, dal punto di vista "informatico" appare molto più verosimile, quando trinity cracka la centrale elettrica si possono vedere bene anche i comandi che da dalla shell con la sintassi giusta...)

codice swordfish è addirittura ancora più irrealistico, ma se si tralasciano i dettagli che interessano in questo thread, per il resto è un divertente film di azione tipicamente USA.

wargames è una leggenda di film, ma anche li non è che fossero tanto verosimili le cose che faceva il prode Mattew Modine con il suo PC IMSAI anni 80 col floppy da 5,25 e il modem che si attaccava alla cornetta (stupendo!). Più che altro tutto il film è stupendo nell'insieme, e tratta di un argomento che in tempi di piena guerra fredda era veramente scottante.

in generale, comunque, le rappresentazioni cinematografiche che vertono su argomenti di nicchia, come l'informatica ma non solo, purtroppo sono spesso poco accurate, ammenoché i creatori stessi non siano degli appassionati sull'argomento, come noi che stiamo qui a discuterne.

----------

## Sparker

Fra non molto dovrebbe uscire Ghost in the Shell 2: Stand Alone Complex.

----------

## pascalbrax

hackers (il primo) e' stato sopravvalutato prima e sottovalutato dopo. prendiamo per quello che e': una parodia dell'hacker... andiamo, i concetti base sono giusti:

- entrare in un server usando password deboli

- copiare dei dati interessanti

- cercare elementi interessanti nella spazzatura (come si chiamava? trash crawling?)

- sniffare le password da dietro le spalle

- DoS in grande stile

in pratica, un ottimo riassunto di una di quelle "magnifiche" Guide all'hacking che si trovano su internet (sono ironico, precisiamolo)

se la trama poteva essere carina, la realizzazione e' stata pessima, l'effetto visivo e' totalmente malsano, ma le basi sono quasi corrette.

diciamo che se invece di un film, fosse stato un libro, avrebbe guadagnato qualcosa.

----------

## silian87

Volevo avvisarvi che ho intravisto (molto bene) una schermata di nautilus in azione su gnome su il film "Il siero Della Vanita'". Anche se il film parla di tutt'altro che informatica, nell'unica scena in cui viene inquadrato per una decina di secondi un computer si vedono benissimo le icone di gnome e nautilus.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Errata corrige:

Ghost in the shell 2: Innocence.

"Stand alone complex" è la serie TV.

----------

## hardskinone

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Volevo avvisarvi che ho intravisto (molto bene) una schermata di nautilus in azione su gnome su il film "Il siero Della Vanita'". Anche se il film parla di tutt'altro che informatica, nell'unica scena in cui viene inquadrato per una decina di secondi un computer si vedono benissimo le icone di gnome e nautilus.
> 
> 

 

Nella serie TV "Alias" si vede chiaramente usare come desktop KDE sui computer della "base operativa"

In un'altra serie tv, "Nikita", il nerd del centro di calcolo usa spesso sistemi unix sia in console che in interfaccia grafica.

EDIT: Aggiungerei anche Gattaca. Anche se non parla specificamente di informatica i temi che prova a trattare sono molto attuali: violazione e furto dell'identità.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Nella serie TV "Alias" si vede chiaramente usare come desktop KDE sui computer della "base operativa"

 

Essendo io un appassionato di "Alias", non posso esimermi dall'aggiungere un'altra chicca: in molte scene, Marshall scrive al volo del codice che gli serve per l'hack del momento... e indovinate cosa usa?

Bravi, proprio vim + gcc su Linux (basta guardare attentamente i fermi immagine per rendersene conto).  :Cool: 

----------

## nomadsoul

poche ragazze da quelle parti eh?

ghghgh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

Visto che nell'elenco c'è Revolution OS segnalo che è uscito anche Revolution OS 2  :Wink: 

----------

## Uzzi

...e se non sbaglio anche "The net 2"  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Noto che anche in questo thread, come ho letto in molti altri dedicati al cinema "informatico", che si penalizza il film Hackers per motivi tecnici e/o poco inerenti alla tipologia del film.

Hackers, a differenza di come viene giudicato da (quasi) tutti, non è un film che vuole parlare dell'etica hacker, del libero scambio di informazione o dei tecnicismi che stanno dietro all'hacking, ma è semplicemente una *favola* e va preso (e visto) come tale. Una favola che parla in maniera molto romanzesca e fantasiosa dell'informatica.

Se si prende un film come questo e lo si critica a livello *tecnico*, mi chiedo come sia possibile prendere e considerare belli/interessanti o comunque a non criticare film quali "Codice Swordfish" nel quale, ricordo, il protagonista decritta una chiave a 256bit (o 128bit, non ricordo) con un potatile dell normalissimo (che, tra l'altro, usa per la prima volta senza sapere che sistema operativo ha, che software ci sono) in 60 secondi con una "donna di facili costumi" (tale Helga) che lo distrae in maniera abbastanza "intensa".

Hackers è una favoletta simpatica, e presa come tale vi assicuro che è possibile guardarlo più e più volte (come ha fatto il sottoscritto), apprezzando le scene quali

 *Hackers wrote:*   

>  - Signor Belford?
> 
> - Il mio nome è "La Piaga"
> 
> - Mi scusi signor "La Piaga"
> ...

 

piuttosto che cercare di capire o meno quanto siano reali i sistemi che vengono utilizzati........ in cappuccetto rosso, ricordo, c'è un lupo vestito da nonna, e la bimba non si accorge di nulla  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque confermo che WarGames si trova in DVD (io ce l'ho   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ), ed aggiungerei alla lista anche un film di serie B, sempre della WaltDisney, che sto cercando disperatamente da un pò di tempo:

"Un computer con le scarpe da tennis".

A proposito.... nessuno ha citato D.A.R.Y.L. ???????

Mah!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="hardskinone"]EDIT: Aggiungerei anche Gattaca. Anche se non parla specificamente di informatica i temi che prova a trattare sono molto attuali: violazione e furto dell'identità.[/quote]

non sono troppo d'accordo sul fatto che gattaca parli di furto di identità. Semmai parla del fattore umano: non calcolabile, ne' prevedibile, ne' inquadrabile. In una parola, non monetizzabile (ok, sono due ;-))

Coda

----------

## DiMar

In difesa di Hackers, posso portare due argomentazioni:

1. Una delle prime apparizioni di Angelina Jolie, allora appena ventenne!  :Very Happy: 

2. In una scena, Cereal Killer chiede a Dade di riconoscere alcuni libri dalla loro copertina. Bhè questi libri sono effettivamente colonne portanti dell'informatica:

Green book: International Unix Environments

Orange book: Computer security criteria, DOD standards

The Pink Shirt Book: Guide to IBM PCs

Devil book: The Unix Bible

Dragon book: Compiler design

Red Book: NSA Trusted Networks AKA "the Ugly Red Book that won't fit on a shelf"

Scusate se è poco...   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

aggiungo un film che imho merita.

In Ascolto

tra l'altro film italiano qualitativamente nettamente superiore alla media.

----------

## mack1

Aggiungerei alla lista anche Strange Days che non è proprio sul mondo dell'informatica ma che tocca il tema mischiando la  "libera"  circolazione dell'informazione (che viene trattata come uno stupefacente) e il cambiamento della socità in relazione alle possibilità offerte dalla tecnologia.

Da Wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> La storia ha luogo in un distopico futuro prossimo a Los Angeles durante gli ultimi giorni di Dicembre 1999. La città, che si trova in uno stato simile alla rivolta per Rodney King del 1992, è in attesa che giunga il nuovo millennio. Lenny Nero (interpretato da Fiennes) è un cattivo ex-poliziotto trasformatosi in spacciatore di "wire-trip clips", registrazioni di esperienze, che includono tutti gli input sensoriali come vista, udito, odorato, olfatto. Questi clip sono registrati dalla corteccia cerebrale su un congegno chiamato SQUID (Superconducting Quantum Interference Device) e possono essere visti da un altro individuo tramite una specie di MiniDisc (un concetto simile si trova nel film del 1983, Brainstorm).
> 
> La sua amica, Lonette "Mace" Mason (interpretata dalla Bassett), un'esperta di arti marziali con autista che fornisce anche un servizio di security per i suoi clienti, è scontenta della sua situazione corrente, in cui sta sprecando la sua vita senza ambizione e sta ancora rimpiangendo la sua relazione finita con la cantante Faith (interpretata da Juliette Lewis).
> 
> Nero riceve un video snuff ("black jack" secondo il gergo utilizzato nel film) di Iris, una sua amica prostituta, che ripetutamente cercò di raggiungerlo la notte del suo omicidio. Lenny investiga sul video e lo conduce a Philo (interpretato da Michael Wincott), il nuovo ragazzo di Faith, un produttore musicale. Lenny riceve altri video snuff e alla fine scopre che gli omicidi sono collegati alla copertura dell'omicidio del famoso cantante rap Jeriko One (interpretato da Glenn Plummer). Lenny e Mace fanno a gara a trovare la relazione tra i video e Philo prima che l'omicida li trovi.

 

Ciao mack1

----------

## mrfree

Qualche interessante lettura in merito  :Wink: 

Top 20 Hackers in Film History

What code DOESN'T do in real life (that it does in the movies)

Servers in the Movies (Top Ten)

(Fonte: Slashdot)

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In Ascolto
> 
> 

 

Visto. Non è malaccio ma non mi ha impressionato più di tanto   :Confused: 

----------

## maurs

Confermo che Revolution OS 2 c'è e anche in Italiano. 

E se non erro, è anche sotto licenza Creative Commons, quindi scaricabile gratuitamente. 

Appena l'avrò visto vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Alla fine cmq tutti i film citati fanno a dir poco pena! Tranne ovviametne wargame al quale un pò tutti siamo emotivamente legati...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

eh vabé... te mi parli di OAV... Ghost in the shell è fantastico e molto sul filosofico.

Stessa cosa può valere per l'OAV di Appleseed di Masamune Shirow, l'ho visto in jappo con i sottotitoli in italiano, non so se si trovi anche doppiato, cmq spettacolare, davvero un'ottima realizzazione, azione al 100% e solito discorso cloni umani/non cloni/droidi e via dicendo...  :Razz: 

Forse è più IT Serial Experiment Lain (mi pare si scriva così) che parla proprio di una ragazzina che naviga su internet.

È un po' lento ma è ben fatto anche questo. Ah! è una serie.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> In Ascolto
> 
>  
> ...

 

beh cavolo... ti assicuro che se ti sei fatto un minimo di idea di ech*lon il film non è tanto diverso dalla realtà (leggi "Intercettare il Mondo" di Keefe). Quello che ho apprezzato è stata la realizzazione, che nonostante fosse un film italiano è MOLTO al di sopra della media, per quanto riguarda recitazione, fotografia e storia. Chiaramente IMO.

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> (leggi "Intercettare il Mondo" di Keefe)

 

Se lo trovo in libreria lo leggerò sicuramente.

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   (leggi "Intercettare il Mondo" di Keefe) 
> 
> Se lo trovo in libreria lo leggerò sicuramente.

 

l'ho trovato da Melbooks, l'editore è Enaudi e costa una cavolata, 15 euro.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Udite udite!!!

Hanno iniziato a girare War Games 2

 *Quote:*   

> Production starts November 20 in Montreal.

 

Maggiori info su /.

----------

## mouser

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Hanno iniziato a girare War Games 2

 

Non mi rende molto felice questa notizia....   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Rovineranno anche questo???? mah

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rovineranno anche questo???? mah
> 
> 

 

Praticamente sicuro...

----------

## mrfree

Gianni, l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita   :Very Happy: 

Lasciamogli almeno il beneficio del dubbio, poi eventualmente li linciamo (mediaticamente parlando)  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lasciamogli almeno il beneficio del dubbio, poi eventualmente li linciamo (mediaticamente parlando) 

 

Mi sembra giusto  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Udite udite!!!
> 
> Hanno iniziato a girare War Games 2

 

lame   :Evil or Very Mad: 

brutto presentimento...speriamo bene

----------

## funkoolow

da parte mia segnalo Naqoyqatsi (che tradotto dalla lingua Hopi sarebbe qualcosa di simile a "vita come guerra"), terzo episodio della cosiddetta "trilogia qatsi" di Godfrey Reggio. Per farvi un idea, ecco il testo introduttivo alla sezione forum del sito uffciale:

 *Quote:*   

> NAQOYQATSI depicts the ubiquity of technology in our world.
> 
> It explores how everything from the media, politics, religion, and warfare to food, weather, sports, and medicine issituated in this "new nature". This forum is an opportunity for you to present an original workreflecting on the global impact of technology, and to communicate your ideas to the watching world. 

 

A mio parere uno dei film più belli mai prodotti, solo musica (di philip glass!) e immagini, ma estremamente comunicativo ed efficace. Per chi volesse poi ci sono anche gli altri due precedenti:

Koyaanisqatsi ("vita fuori equilibrio")

Powaqqatsi ("vita in trasformazione")

chiudo con l'assoluto consiglio di procurarsi questi supremi capolavori e con qualche link:

Pagina del film sul sito ufficiale

Godfrey Reggio su wikipedia

Homepage ufficiale del progetto Qatsi

Naqoyqatsi su ImDB

----------

